# 90mW Ultrafire? $59



## Conceptcar3 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9311

what do you guys think?

i meant ULTRAfire in the title.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: 90mW crossfire? $59*

Yes, I am also curious about this one. It uses batteries I already have a ton of. Even if it puts out 50mW of green, it would still be a good deal, at least to me.


----------



## fixorater (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: 90mW crossfire? $59*

WANT

It looks too good to be true.


----------



## dr_lava (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: 90mW crossfire? $59*

That's crazy.. it looks just like a green version of my red vinet mod
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=1921881&postcount=495

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=1913341&postcount=486

scroll down.. can I say 'I did it first'?


----------



## StainlessSteel (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: 90mW crossfire? $59*

I couldnt take it any more. I just bought one. I am guessing it should be here by the second week of december. I will let you all know.


----------



## flare02 (Nov 16, 2007)

How long is their shipping? If it arrives sooner, please write a quick review up. I can get a couple of my friends this for Christmas! Is there an IR filter? anyone know?


----------



## fixorater (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeh- currently they are waiting on the supplier for mine. As soon as I've Rec'vd mine I'll notify y'all so you can have an idea of the shipping. Also, though I don't have any equipment to measure the specs I'll give it the old match lighting and black tape tests.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Nov 16, 2007)

Flare02: I dont know how long their shipping is exactly. See, I have read MANY posts that said, "i ordered from DX, and it has been a month, and i still dont have anything".

SO, with that in mind, I am not stressing this purchase at all. If I get it before christmas, i will be happy. I mean, it is a "90mw" green laser, for 60 bucks, and even if it ends up being a 40mw laser, i will STILL be over joyed, because #1 it was only 60 bucks, and #2 it takes 123a batteries, which i have a TON OF already. PLUS, it has to come from china, through customs, and across the US to me in ohio. And, I generally have a lot of patience.

Also, some one should send theirs to the LED Museum, and have it added to the Borg Collective.


----------



## fixorater (Nov 21, 2007)

I ordered mine on the 9th of November, currently they are still out of stock- and they say I should expect the laser to ship within the week (today is the 21st). 

I guess when you go cheap you've gotta expect something to be off. I do remember my DX 50mW taking a while to arrive but this seems quite a bit longer.


----------



## Timelord (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the 20mw version an I'm very pleased with the laser. I've done a review at the LPF in full>> http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1195483141

Mods if this link is against rules I'm very sorry, please delete and edit at will.

I'm hoping the 90mw has the same attributes as the 20mw ie waterproofing abilities etc....


----------



## fixorater (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your post Timelord. At least this keeps me excited while I'm waiting for my unit. Its taking an awfully long time for them to get it from their suppliers.


----------



## Lorgar (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine just got packaged today so should have it by next week


----------



## Athoul (Nov 30, 2007)

For the price, even if it were 10mW it would still be not bad.

I've tested one of these, well the 30mW version. It was sent by someone who wanted to verify its output. Indeed there is IR in the beam, in fact there is both 808 and 1064nm present which makes readings using a laser check a bit tricky (without an IR filter to block both). However after using the proper filters and testing it on a Field Max II, the green output was above 25mW, which is not bad. Plus the person said they paid only about $30 for it. That's less then a 5mW in most cases.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Dec 1, 2007)

Well. I just got an email from DX.



> Dear valued customer,
> 
> Apologize for inconveniences we caused to you. The items in your order was stock shortage one month, and we are not sure when we can have the manual in hand. So at this point, below is 2 options for you:
> 
> ...



It looks like I am not going to be getting this.... *cry*

S


----------



## fixorater (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah I got the same e-mail. I'm a little frustrated with DealExtreme- I've only gotten form e-mail responses to all of my inquiries. Now after a month of waiting they tell me they can't get the item at all. I've asked if they can't give me a special deal on one of the higher mw lasers since I was so patient... no response so far.


----------



## mikeeey (Dec 3, 2007)

StainlessSteel said:


> Well. I just got an email from DX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need to email them and see if i get a different response. i ordered mine too on the 1st of december.


----------



## mikeeey (Dec 3, 2007)

whoa i just realized that ALL of their UltraFire Lasers are backordered, not just the 90mW.


----------



## mikeeey (Dec 4, 2007)

good news, DX instantly replied to me, here is what they said:

Hi Mike, 
Approximate one to two weeks for the back order and as soon as we have the item, we will ship it out. 

Regards, 
kathy


----------



## Yobresal (Dec 5, 2007)

That is good to know, I guess well have to just keep waiting it out a bit longer.


----------



## mikeeey (Jan 6, 2008)

Yobresal said:


> That is good to know, I guess well have to just keep waiting it out a bit longer.


mine is comming this week, however im afraid its going to be a rip off. look at this thread:
http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.0~threadid.44197

2 people so far have recieved theirs and it wasnt really the 90mW model.
i really hope it's just a coincidence tho.


----------



## byron8 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just received 2 I ordered last November. They are 90mw and super bright. I also have the true 50mw and this is substantially brighter than that. They even include a cr123 battery which has to go in positive side down, to cap.


----------



## ez78 (Jan 9, 2008)

byron8, are you able to burn anything with these lasers?


----------



## nanoWatt (Jan 9, 2008)

I've heard of burning black electric tape with a 30mW.

Now I'm wondering how bright a 500mW greenie would be. Knowing me, I wouldn't be satisfied with much lower since I need it for research and long-range alignment. Now I just have to wait for my adjustable output custom one.

Well, I also wanted one I can be sure would light fireworks from some distance and be able to start a barbecue grill. With goggles of course.



ez78 said:


> byron8, are you able to burn anything with these lasers?


----------



## byron8 (Jan 9, 2008)

ez78 said:


> byron8, are you able to burn anything with these lasers?



I will do burn test when I get home today. I will let you know.


----------



## byron8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I shined it at a piece of paper for few seconds before my eyes almost went blind. No burn noticed. In the sky it appears almost twice as bright as my 50mw true laser. Not sure what exact mw is but brighter than my 50 mw for sure.


----------



## accr (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm the one that posted the 1st review there :wave:

Since this is my first greenie ever, I can't really compare the brightness but it's very bright and you can see it clearly even in daytime.

Poping balloon is instant(under 1s) if the range is around 4 feet or so, it also burns plastic bag with no problem. It did NOT burn any matches however, maybe the coating on my waterproof matches ?!

It's a good laser at a great price, too bad it's back ordered now :nana:


----------



## ez78 (Jan 10, 2008)

byron8, thanks for testing. I hope it wasn't white paper you tried to burn. 


It looks like these are in stock again. I might gamble a bit and order one. As these look like flashlights they might stand higher change of not getting snatched by customs.


----------



## byron8 (Jan 10, 2008)

ez78, yup, I would order for this price. Don't know how some of the folks got bogus lasers but I checked mine again and it seems to be just about twice as bright as my 50mw true using new batteries. If it's not 90mw it is pretty close. It looks like a flashlight alright but have to make sure no kids get ahold of it because they may think it is a flashlight and look into the lens and turn it on. Build quality seems good also.


----------



## mullerhawk (Jan 11, 2008)

A word of warning:

Before even considering this model you might want to read this - mine was a 30mW fraud and broke within 1min!

http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Default.dx/sku.9311~threadid.44197


----------



## nanoWatt (Jan 11, 2008)

From what I recall reading, it is not recommended to use rechargables in these, just in case. If they supplied a battery, then I can't see how their QC can let this through.



mullerhawk said:


> A word of warning:
> 
> Before even considering this model you might want to read this - mine was a 30mW fraud and broke within 1min!
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Default.dx/sku.9311~threadid.44197


----------



## mullerhawk (Jan 12, 2008)

This is how mine was looking on the inside - to get the laser head out you will first have to remove the lens -> remove the black top that is screwd on to the laserhead (the top part - use a wrench) -> Screw of the head of the flashlight itself - > use a wrench and grab it around the silver aluminium part and twist. It's just forced in to the battery tube and is stuck there quite hard, so you'll need to jiggel it abit:
As you can see - it's only 30mW and missing the warning label how many mW it is (should be on the outside - it's on my friends two other 30mW flashlight model lasers from DX). So this is clearly a fraud of some kind. Question is if it is DX doing this deliberly or if ís is the supplier!?


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 12, 2008)

mullerhawk ... please resize your picture to 800x800 pixels maxuim as it causes lateral scrolling.
Thanx 
bernhard


----------



## CarbonCrew (Jan 12, 2008)

Well damn that sucks. I just ordered one myself. I hope it isn't a fake 90mW. 

Have you shown your pictures to DX?


----------



## mullerhawk (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes,

I have contacted DX and opened a ticket. But it seems like there is quite a bunch of people who got strung on this one. I guess the supplier was trying to pull a quick one on DX due to supply and demand. It would be intresting if someone else also took their laser apart!


----------



## StainlessSteel (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok. since this one was a flop.

can anyone recommend an INEXPENSIVE green laser that takes 123a batteries?

i mean, like, CHEAP.


----------



## ez78 (Jan 14, 2008)

I ordered this laser couple of days ago but then decided to cancel before it shipped because of this negative feedback. Atleast I got very fast full Paypal refund. I might even order this again if there is more positive feedback coming in later on.


----------



## nanoWatt (Jan 15, 2008)

How can you tell it's 30mW just from looking at it?


----------



## mullerhawk (Jan 16, 2008)

Look at the label on the laser head (30). It actually says (Power 30mW) - not fully visible on the picture. But it was not even 30mW. Maby putting out 10 at the most..



nanoWatt said:


> How can you tell it's 30mW just from looking at it?


----------



## nanoWatt (Jan 16, 2008)

I smell a class action.


----------



## mikeeey (Jan 18, 2008)

mine was 90mW, but i accidently managed to make the diode pop right out the top like a spring, i wasnt able to get it back together. so im ordering a replacement.

god i just hope it's not replaced with a 30mW.


----------



## instinct (Jan 30, 2008)

Does this have an IR filter? $60 isn't bad for a 30mw pen..


----------

